# Soaking potatoes overnight?



## swenny

Can I peel and cut up my potatoes for Mashed the day before and just keep them in water?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I've never done them the day before but I have done this 2 or 3 hours ahead of dinner time if I have a lot of other things to prep.


----------



## quicksilver

If you do, do put them in water just to cover and add a TBS of white vinegar. This will prevent them from turning brown.
Before you cook them, dump that water and start with fresh, salted water.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm curious --- Why would you want to???


----------



## sparrowgrass

I have done that many times--I don't add any vinegar, just make sure they are totally covered with water--any potato that sticks out into the air will brown. Which won't hurt you--I read that browned potatoes are a higher source of vitamin C. As long as they are not all brown, they won't change the color of your mash, either.

Uncle Bob, I have done it for big family dinners--any thing I can do the day before is a good thing.


----------



## swenny

I have to cook for up to 70 people and will have no time to prep the day of.  If I can peel and cut the potatoes the day before, this will be very helpfull.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

go for it!
Good luck.


----------



## sparrowgrass

If you wanna cheat--use instant for about half the potatoes, real potatoes cooked and mashed for the rest.  No one will know, and it will save you some peeling time.


----------



## Glorie

I hope you have better luck than I did with that.  Mine turned out EXTRA soggy even after draining the boiling water off.  I was trying to save time (as I think you are too) but personally, I would never do that again


----------



## Behind the photo

I do this too, from time to time. To remove some starch from them.


----------



## attie

Luvs2Cook said:


> go for it!
> Good luck.



Yep, I do it all the time for chips, in the heat of summer I need to store them in the cool room.


----------



## Katie H

swenny said:


> Can I peel and cut up my potatoes for Mashed the day before and just keep them in water?



I've done this many times, especially during the holidays when time is at a premium.  As others have said, make sure the potatoes are completely covered by the water.  Otherwise, they will oxidize (turn brown).  Best of luck with your undertaking.


----------

